# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Κινητήριες και Προωστήριες Εγκαταστάσεις Πλοίων >  Προπέλες Πλοίων

## Azzos

Kalimera se olous kai se oles. 
Se afthn thn enothta 8a doume ta pleonektimata kai meionektimata mias CP kai mias FP propelas. Episis 8a doume pies etairies kaliptoun aftous tous typous propellwn. Kai telos 8a dosoume mia idea pos doulebei mia propela CPP kai ti problimata mporoun na bgoun kai na dior8o8oun.

----------


## lila

Πλεονεκτήματα CP προπέλας
·Επιτυγχάνεται μέγιστη ταχύτητα όταν το πλοίο πλέει χωρίς φορτίο.
·Επιτυγχάνεται μέγιστη δύναμη όταν ρυμουλκεί.
·Προσφέρει την δυνατότητα για εύκολο ‘μανουβράρισμα’ του πλοίου,δηλαδή για ευκολότερη πραγματοποίηση ελιγμών,μέσω της άμεσης ανταπόκρισης που επιτυγχάνεται με τη βοήθεια ηλεκτρονικού συστήματος με τηλεχειριστήριο.
·Προσφέρει υψηλή πρυμναία δύναμη.
·Συνδέεται εύκολα.
·Μπορεί να αξιοποιήσει όλη τη δύναμη του κινητήρα,αρκεί να προσαρμόσουμε κατάλληλα τη κλίση της έλικας.
·Για πλοία που αράζουν συχνά σε λιμάνια, οι προπέλες LCP(lips controllable-pitch) είναι η ιδανική επιλογή διότι δίνουν τη δυνατότητα για εύκολο μανουβράρισμα γλυτώνοντας χρόνο και χρήμα. Με την κατάλληλη αυτόματη ρύθμιση της κλίσης της έλικας,αποφεύγεται η υπερφόρτωση της μηχανής για οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση.

Οι προπέλες FP(fixed-pitch) χρησιμοποιούνται συνήθως σε ωκεανοπόρα όπως στα tankers,τα containers καθώς και στα πλοία μεταφοράς φορτίου χύδην (bulk carriers).

Ωστόσο, επιχειρώντας ένα συγκριτικό μεταξύ της CP και της LP προπέλας θα διαπιστώναμε ότι σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις,όπως στην περίπτωση που το πλοίο πρέπει να κάνει ταξίδι στην Βόρεια Θάλασσα ή στις θάλλασσες γύρω από την Πρώην Σοβιετική Ένωση,οι οποίες συνήθως καλύπτονται από μεγάλο στρώμα πάγου,η προπέλα CP υπερτερεί σημαντικά.
Ιδιαίτερα,τα σκάφη που κινούνται σε περιοχές που ο πάγος μπορεί να φτάσει ακόμη και τα 0.8m (σκάφη πάγου-class A1 και άνω..), όταν συνδιάζονται με μία CP προπέλα,τότε ένας τετράχρονος κινητήρας μπορεί να παρασχήσει 100% στροφορμή σε χαμηλές σ.α.λ., μία πολύ ευνοϊκή πρόταση για τέτοιου είδους αρκτικές επιχειρήσεις.
Πάντως, η διαφορά των CP και  FP έγκειται κυρίως στην ικανότητα κίνησης στον πάγο. Ένας κινητήρας χαμηλών ταχυτήτων με προπέλα FP θα απαιτούσε σημαντική στροφορμή που θα προκαλούσε υπερφόρτωση του κινητήρα. Αυτό εξηγεί το ότι τα tankers με προπέλες FP συνήθως απαιτούν αυξημένη παγοθραυστική βοήθεια.
Γενικότερα, οι απολήξεις της έλικας μίας FP προπέλας είναι πιο ευάλωτες σε ζημιές που μπορούν να προκληθούν από τον πάγο, απ’ ότι οι αντίστοιχες μίας προπέλας CP. Στην τελευταία, η κατεύθυνση στροφής είναι μονοδρομική κι έτσι η προπορευόμενη άκρη επιδρά με τον πάγο με πιο ήπιο τρόπο.
Ίσως ο παραπάνω να αποτελεί έναν λόγο που ορισμένες ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες προτιμούν την προπέλα CP.

Τέλος, εταιρία που να ασχολείται με την κατασκευή και επιδιόρθωση τέτοιων προπελών, είναι  η Φινλανδική Wαrrtsila Corporation με έδρα το Ελσίνκι.

----------


## Kyriakos

Αυτό είναι FEEDBACK!

Τα μειονεκτήματα?

Πολυπλοκότητα συστήματος και κόστος συντήρησης - επισκευής?

----------


## Azzos

> Αυτό είναι FEEDBACK!
> 
> Τα μειονεκτήματα?
> 
> Πολυπλοκότητα συστήματος και κόστος συντήρησης - επισκευής?


To CPP systima einai ontos pio periploko.Omos ean topo8eti8oun original antallaktika apo ena texniko ths etairias kataskeuhs ths propellas, tote den exeis problima. Episis me CPP propela den zorizeis thn mixani (opos kaneis me thn FPP) gia na prepei na strepsis thn mhxani anapoda (toumparisma) gia na kaneis to ploio pisokinisi.

----------


## Kyriakos

> To CPP systima einai ontos pio periploko.Omos ean topo8eti8oun original antallaktika apo ena texniko ths etairias kataskeuhs ths propellas, tote den exeis problima.


Ακριβώς έτσι δεν ανεβαίνει το κόστος συντήρησης και επισκευής?

Δεν ήμουν ξεκάθαρος, στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα αυτό εννοούσα, και το ερωτηματικό στο τέλος είναι έκφραση του περιθωριού για αντίλογο που αφήνω.

----------


## Azzos

Δεν ήμουν ξεκάθαρος, στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα αυτό εννοούσα, και το ερωτηματικό στο τέλος είναι έκφραση του περιθωριού για αντίλογο που αφήνω.[/quote]

File Kyriako,
gia afto ton logo to CPP topo8etite se ploia opos Container Ships, Passengers Ferries k.a. pou o xronos einai xrima.Episis me to systyma CPP kai ena Bow Thruster exeis thn kaliteri kinisi kai glitoneis arketa xrimata apo ta rymoulka (perneis 1 anti gia 2).

----------


## lila

Όντως, η προπέλα CP είναι αρκετά πιο περίπλοκη από την FP,επίσης και λιγότερο ''απρόσιτη'' για την στερεότυπη συντήρηση του σκάφους και απαιτεί ξηρό ελλιμενισμό του σκάφους προκειμένου να επιτευχθεί η τοποθέτηση ή αφαίρεση από τον προωθητή.
(Επίσης, η προπέλα CP είναι λιγότερο αποδοτική από την FP στους μερικούς όρους φορτίων.Η δύναμη που 'σύρεται' από μία προπέλα CP σε μηδενική πρόωση,είναι περίπου το 20% της εκτιμώμενης συνολικής δύναμης. :Confused:  )

----------


## Kyriakos

> ....Η δύναμη που 'σύρεται' από μία προπέλα CP σε μηδενική πρόωση,είναι περίπου το 20% της εκτιμώμενης συνολικής δύναμης. )


 :Confused: 

Δλδ, όταν είναι σε βήμα "0", σε ευθεία οι έλικες, δλδ μηδενική πρόωση, καταναλώνει 20% της συνολικής, σε αντίθεση με την FP που δεν καταναλώνει τίποτα, γιατί είναι σβηστή η μηχανή?

----------


## Azzos

> Δλδ, όταν είναι σε βήμα "0", σε ευθεία οι έλικες, δλδ μηδενική πρόωση, καταναλώνει 20% της συνολικής, σε αντίθεση με την FP που δεν καταναλώνει τίποτα, γιατί είναι σβηστή η μηχανή?


prepei na skeftoume episis oti se FPP, kai idika se STBY katastasi, prepei na girisoume petrelea (apo bari petreleo se Diesel Oil - ara gia tis 2-3 ores exoume ipsilo kostos katanalasis). Episis to petreleo pou katanalonoume se CPP mporoume na exoume bari petreleo eite sto STBY eite sto Full Navigation (FULL AHEAD). 
Ara den mporei na exoume 20% perisoteri katanalosi apo CPP se FPP. Episis otan exoume CPP, h mhxani einai pio amesi etimopolemi gia na ksekinisi. Eno se FPP prepei na pro8ermanoume petrelea.

----------


## Kyriakos

Δλδ καλά κατάλαβα, αυτό εννοεί ο Ποιητής....

Είναι σαφές πάντως οτί CPP χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως σε πλοία με μικρό "turn-around"

----------


## engineer1980

> prepei na skeftoume episis oti se FPP, kai idika se STBY katastasi, prepei na girisoume petrelea (apo bari petreleo se Diesel Oil - ara gia tis 2-3 ores exoume ipsilo kostos katanalasis). Episis to petreleo pou katanalonoume se CPP mporoume na exoume bari petreleo eite sto STBY eite sto Full Navigation (FULL AHEAD). 
> Ara den mporei na exoume 20% perisoteri katanalosi apo CPP se FPP. Episis otan exoume CPP, h mhxani einai pio amesi etimopolemi gia na ksekinisi. Eno se FPP prepei na pro8ermanoume petrelea.


H allagi petrelaiwn apo to fuel sto Diesel oil den eksartatai apo to an exoume F.P.P i C.P.P alla apo tis odigies tou kataskeuasti.Kai apo oti epikratei genika stin pagkosmia agora se liga xronia oles oi nautikes mixanes tha douleuoun apokleistika me fuel me synexi anakykloforia tou kausimou wste na min ''pizei'' kai to diesel tha xrisimopoieitai mono gia to ''katharisma'' tis mixanis otan tha prepei na ginoun episkeues i an tha exoume makra akinisia.

----------


## vafiadis

Ola kala kyrioi alla prepei na gnorizete oti h cpp otan einai se kratei ta pterygia dyskoleyoun thn roh toy neroy sto phdalio kai exoume safvs megalo meionethma sthn phdaliouxhsh tou ploiou
h monh lysi einai na exoume panta ligo bhma proso h anapoda gia na mhn gyrizei kefalh to ploio opos synhthizete na leme.

h megalyterh cpp propela exei kataskeyasth apo thn kawasaki einai me tria pterygia exei metavolh gvnias -20 to 25 moires diametro 12 metra kai bhma 12 metra
ayta gia thn istoria

----------


## Giorgos_D

Και σε ποιο βαπόρι έχει τοποθετηθεί? Προφανώς container...?

----------


## vassilisman

Ta postalia toy Aigaioy exoyn ta pio polla cpp kai bow-thrysters. an den kanw lathos . e ?

----------


## Kyriakos

> Ta postalia toy Aigaioy exoyn ta pio polla cpp kai bow-thrysters. an den kanw lathos . e ?


Πιο πολλά από....?  :Confused: 
....από τα ποστάλια της USA?
....Του Λουξεμβούργου? 
.... τους γλάρους?

----------


## vassilisman

ennow an i pleiopsifia twn ploiwn "postalia" poy kykloforonoyn sto Aigaio
 exoyn cpp !  ti glaroys kai USA les ?' :Confused:

----------


## Kyriakos

Αυτό ακριβώς! οτι χρειαζόταν διευκρίνηση!

----------


## vassilisman

xexexe... ok tote ! kai i apantisi einai.. ?

----------


## Kyriakos

...λογικά ναι. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να σου πω σίγουρα...  :Smile:

----------


## Azzos

Stamco, Minoikes,Neptune Lines, Anek, Costamare, Blue Star Ferries, Hellenic Seaways exoun CPP kai/i Tunnel Thrusters....Sini8os Kamewa

----------


## Apostolos

Για να μήν μπερδευόμαστε μίας που το 92&#37; των ΕΓ/ΟΓ & Ρο/Ρο έχουν pitch propellers, ας πούμε αυτά που (όσο ξέρω) δέν έχουν.
ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ
ΛΑΤΩ
ΛΙΣΣΟΣ
ΦΟΙΒΟΣ
ΑΙΑΣ (και λοιπές παντόφλες)
ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΑ
ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΗΡΑ
ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ
ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝΙΑ
ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ
ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΝΑΣ
Άν έχω ξεχάσει κάποιο παρακαλώ συμπληρώστε. Bow Thruster εκ του νόμου έχουν όλα τα ΕΓ/ΟΓ υποχρεωτικα.

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Bow Thruster εκ του νόμου έχουν όλα τα ΕΓ/ΟΓ υποχρεωτικα.


Η SOLAS το ορίζει αυτό?

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν ξέρω, πιθανολογώ ότι το απαιτεί η ελληνική νομοθεσία

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το προβλέπει η Ευρωπαική νομοθεσία για τα πλοία πάνω από 110 m σύμφωνα με την 
Οδηγία 2006/87/ΕΚ του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου και του Συμβουλίου
της 12ης Δεκεμβρίου 2006 σχετικά με τη θέσπιση τεχνικών προδιαγραφών για τα πλοία εσωτερικής ναυσιπλοΐας και την κατάργηση της οδηγίας 82/714/ΕΟΚ του Συμβουλίου (2006/87/ΕΚ) http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/...001:01:EL:HTML
"¶ρθρο 22α.05
Συμπληρωματικές απαιτήσεις
1. Τα σκάφη μήκους μεγαλύτερου από 110 m πρέπει:
α) να έχουν σύστημα πρόωσης με περισσότερες από μία έλικες, τουλάχιστον δύο ανεξάρτητες μηχανές ίδιας ισχύος *και έναν πρωραίο μηχανισμό έλικα πηδαλιουχίας ο οποίος διευθύνεται από την τιμονιέρα και είναι αποτελεσματικός και όταν το σκάφος είναι άφορτο,* *ή* *να έχουν σύστημα πρόωσης με μία έλικα και έναν πρωραίο μηχανισμό έλικα πηδαλιουχίας με ιδιαίτερη παροχή ενέργειας, ο οποίος διευθύνεται από την τιμονιέρα, είναι αποτελεσματικός και όταν το σκάφος είναι άφορτο και σε περίπτωση παύσης λειτουργίας της κύριας εγκατάστασης πρόωσης καθιστά αυτοδύναμα δυνατή την κίνηση του σκάφους·*

3. Όσον αφορά επιβατικά πλοία μήκους μεγαλύτερου από 110 m, τα οποία επιπροσθέτς της παραγράφου Ι:
γ) *έχουν σύστημα πρόωσης με περισσότερες από μία έλικες, τουλάχιστον δύο ανεξάρτητες μηχανές ίδιας ισχύος και έναν πρωραίο μηχανισμό έλικα πηδαλιουχίας ο οποίος διευθύνεται από την τιμονιέρα και ο οποίος λειτουργεί τόσο κατά το διαμήκη άξονα όσο και κατά τον εγκάρσιο·"*

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Πλεονεκτήματα CP προπέλας
> ·Επιτυγχάνεται μέγιστη ταχύτητα όταν το πλοίο πλέει χωρίς φορτίο.
> ·Επιτυγχάνεται μέγιστη δύναμη όταν ρυμουλκεί.
> ·Προσφέρει την δυνατότητα για εύκολο ‘μανουβράρισμα’ του πλοίου,δηλαδή για ευκολότερη πραγματοποίηση ελιγμών,μέσω της άμεσης ανταπόκρισης που επιτυγχάνεται με τη βοήθεια ηλεκτρονικού συστήματος με τηλεχειριστήριο.
> ·Προσφέρει υψηλή πρυμναία δύναμη.
> ·Συνδέεται εύκολα.
> ·Μπορεί να αξιοποιήσει όλη τη δύναμη του κινητήρα,αρκεί να προσαρμόσουμε κατάλληλα τη κλίση της έλικας.
> ·Για πλοία που αράζουν συχνά σε λιμάνια, οι προπέλες LCP(lips controllable-pitch) είναι η ιδανική επιλογή διότι δίνουν τη δυνατότητα για εύκολο μανουβράρισμα γλυτώνοντας χρόνο και χρήμα. Με την κατάλληλη αυτόματη ρύθμιση της κλίσης της έλικας,αποφεύγεται η υπερφόρτωση της μηχανής για οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση.
> 
> ...


Και μια που το θέμα ήρθε στην επιφάνεια, να προσθέσω ένα άλλο πλεονέκτημα των CPP...
Πρόσφατα είχα πάει σε ένα 45άρι product, το οποίο είχε του εν λόγω τύπου προπέλα (η αφαίρεση του τελικού άξονα, μαζί με την έλικα ήταν τρομερή εμπειρία). Στην ερώτηση μου στον αρχιμηχανικό γιατί οι κατασκευαστές μπήκαν στη διαδικασία να το ποθετήσουν έλικα μεταβλητού βήματος και όχι σταθερού, αφού δεν πιάνει πολλά λιμάνια, η απάντηση του ήταν "Μας έχει σώσει τα χιτώνια των κυλίνδρων, δεν παθαίνουν ζημιές"
...

Και αυτό γιατί μόλις κάνει ανάποδα ένα βαπόρι με μπαταριστή μηχανή, μπαίνει στους κυλίνδρους κρύος αέρας, ο οποίος επηρεάζει άμεσα και σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό τα χιτώνια τα οποία εκείνη την ώρα έχουν πάρα πολύ υψηλές θερμοκρασίες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τεχνικά φυλλάδια για CPP:
Από την W&#228;rtsil&#228;://www.wartsila.com/Wartsila/global/docs/en/ship_power/media_publications/brochures/product/propulsors/cpp.pdf
Από την SCHOTTEL: http://www.schottel.de/pdf_data/eng_SCP.pdf

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κι ένα γκαζάδικο με CPP to M/T Avalon:

Πηγή: http://www.schottel.de/uploads/PDF1139476813.pdf
Στη σελίδα: http://www.schottel.de/eng/r_produkt...stellpropeller περισσότερες εφαρμογές των CPP

----------


## vassilisman

otan les sketo "pitch" ... ?     CP i FP ? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μάλλον εννοεί (Controllable) Pitch
Σωστή η παρατήρησή σου αφού όλες οι προπέλες έχουν pitch (βήμα σε αυτ'η την περίπτωση γιατί έχει και άλλες σημασίες η λέξη) έιτε είναι σταθερό (Fixed Pitch) ή μεταβλητό (Controllable Pitch).

----------


## Γουλιελμοσ

> prepei na skeftoume episis oti se FPP, kai idika se STBY katastasi, prepei na girisoume petrelea (apo bari petreleo se Diesel Oil - ara gia tis 2-3 ores exoume ipsilo kostos katanalasis). Episis to petreleo pou katanalonoume se CPP mporoume na exoume bari petreleo eite sto STBY eite sto Full Navigation (FULL AHEAD). 
> Ara den mporei na exoume 20% perisoteri katanalosi apo CPP se FPP. Episis otan exoume CPP, h mhxani einai pio amesi etimopolemi gia na ksekinisi. Eno se FPP prepei na pro8ermanoume petrelea.


 :Cool: stis mixanes me epanakykloforia petelaioy ston kaystira den xreiazetai na alaksoyme kaysimo.Paramenei i mixani me bary petreleo.

----------


## harlek

> ¶ν έχω ξεχάσει κάποιο παρακαλώ συμπληρώστε.


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι pitch δεν έχουν ούτε τα ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι & ΙΙ, ούτε το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΟΝΙΑ...

----------


## dl.Ilias chief

Παιδες καλημερα σας! Ειμαι μηχανικος και το ελικων με απασχολισε για τουλαχιστον 2 χρονια! Ετσι καταφερα και ανεπτιξα και εγραψα παρα πολλα για τις προπελες μεταβλητου βηματος! Εχω μεταφραση τα εγχειριδια τις Ka.Me.Wa. και ανεπτυξα με επιστιμονικο τροπο την λειτοθργια των συστηματων αυτων! Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια μου θα ηθελα να σας παρουσιασω την δουλεια μου πανω στην πρωοση των πλοιων!

----------


## Thanasis89

Θα χαρούμε να δούμε την δουλειά σου... Όποτε έχεις χρόνο μπορείς να τα μοιραστείς μαζί μας...  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Θα περιμένουμε με αγωνία και λαχτάρα!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Καλησπερα!*

*Ειμαι ασχετος με ναυπηγικη, καποια βασικα πραγματακια ξερω. Διαβασα στο θεμα του Arberia για προπελες μεταβλητου βηματος που το ακουω συνεχεια και δεν ηξερα τι ειναι και καποιος φιλος μου εδωσε ενα λινκ γι αυτο το θεμα. Διαβασα ολες τις σελιδες του και καταλαβα αρκετα αλλα θελω κατι ακομα: Συγγνωμη για την ερωτηση αν ειναι χαζομαρα:*





*Δηλαδη ενα πλοιο με προπελες cp μπορει με κινηση των πτερυγιων με καταλληλο τροπο να κινηθει το πλοιο προς τα πισω χωρις να γυρισει η μηχανη στο Αναποδα αλλα συνεχιζοντας κανονικα ;*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έτσι ακριβώς είτε πρόσω είτε ανάποδα η μηχανή γυρίζει στην ίδια φορά. Κια αυτό είναι το πλεονέκτημα των CP στα βαπόρια που χρειάζεται να κάνουν μανούβρες όπως τα ακτοπλοϊκά όπως αναφέρθηκε στην αρχή του θέματος.

----------


## Eng

Μετα απο προταση μελους ανοιγουμε εδω ενα θεμα γενικης φυσης στο οποιο ο καθε ενας μας μπορει να παραθετει τις αποριες του, τις αποψεις και γενικοτερα οτι του κινει το ενδιαφερον σχετικα με το μεγαλο φασμα των προπελων των πλοιων, ειτε απο μεριας σχεδιασμου είτε χρησιμοτητας.

Θα πρεπει ομως να επισημανω οτι ειναι ενα ιδιαιτερα δυσκολονοητο θεμα που και εγω σαν Ναυπηγος, το αγγιξα πολυ περιφεριακα. Θα πρεπει να το φανταστειται σαν μια ακομα παραλληλη επιστημη στο μεγιστο κοσμο της Ναυπηγικης. Οποτε οι επιστημονικου τυπου απαντησεις - πρεπει οσο το δυνατον να αποφευγονται και χρειαζεται με οσο το δυνατον πιο απλο τροπο να απαντουνται οι ερωτησεις.

Καλη συνεχεια.

ΥΓ¨Σε αυτο το θεμα θα συγχωνευτει το θεμα "CPP / FPP".

----------


## vacondios

> Παιδες καλημερα σας! Ειμαι μηχανικος και το ελικων με απασχολισε για τουλαχιστον 2 χρονια! Ετσι καταφερα και ανεπτιξα και εγραψα παρα πολλα για τις προπελες μεταβλητου βηματος! Εχω μεταφραση τα εγχειριδια τις Ka.Me.Wa. και ανεπτυξα με επιστιμονικο τροπο την λειτοθργια των συστηματων αυτων! Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια μου θα ηθελα να σας παρουσιασω την δουλεια μου πανω στην πρωοση των πλοιων!


 Ερώτηση οι άξονες των προπελών των πλοίων που έχουν κατασκευαστει μετά το έτος 1980 και έχουν σταθερό βήμα π.χ. το Osado maru αποτελούν προεκτάσεις των στροφαλοφόρων των κινητήρων? Δεν μιλάμε για τα πολύ καινούρια (πχ τα Κορεατικά Blue Star) που πηγαίνουν άλλες φορές με 4 κινητήρες και άλλες φορές με 3 κινητήρες όπου υπάρχει σύστημα μετάδοσης της ισχύος σε δυο προπέλες.

----------


## vacondios

Κι άλλη ερώτηση:  Έχει συμβεί ποτέ στην ιστορία των μετασκευών πλοίων σε πλοίο με προπέλες σταθερού pitch αλλά όχι τουμπαριστό (δηλαδή με δεξιόστροφους κινητήρες και παρουσία ρεβέρσας) να τοποθετηθούν άλλοι άξονες και προπέλες μεταβλητού pitch και αυτό να έχει επιτυχία? Ή το pitch είναι αδιάρρηκτα συνδεμένο με τον αρχικό σχεδιασμό του πλοίου και τον τρόπο περιστροφής των αξόνων και δεν αλλάζει?

----------


## pantelis2009

*Μια νέα πρωτοποριακή λύση από τη W&#228;rtsil&#228; για την πρόωση των πλοίων*_10 November 2017
_


Ο τεχνολογικός όμιλος _W&#228;rtsil&#228;_ προσθέτει μια νέα λύση στο χαρτοφυλάκιο της απόδοσης της πρόωσης των πλοίων, το _W&#228;rtsil&#228; EnergoFlow_. Πρόκειται για ένα στάτορα νέας γενιάς, ο οποίος τοποθετείται πριν από την προπέλα, και ο οποίος αποτελεί αποτέλεσμα χρόνων έρευνας και πειραματισμού σε θέματα υδροδυναμικής και εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας πρόωσης από εμπειρογνώμονες του τμήματος R&D της _W&#228;rtsil&#228;_.

Ο σχεδιασμός του _W&#228;rtsil&#228; EnergoFlow_καθοδηγεί τη μία πλευρά της ροής στην αντίθετη κατεύθυνση από εκείνη της περιστροφής της προπέλας. Τα πολλαπλά πτερύγια του στάτορα τα οποία είναι προσαρτημένα στη γάστρα του πλοίου βελτιστοποιούν τη ροή και αποτρέπουν τις απώλειες ενέργειας. Τα κυρτά πτερύγια ελαχιστοποιούν την ιξώδη αντίσταση, ενώ ο δακτύλιος που συνδέει τα πτερύγια στις άκρες τους μειώνει τις μέγιστες τάσεις.
Η συγκεκριμένη ενεργειακή λύση μπορεί να επιτρέψει την απόσβεση της επένδυσης σε λιγότερο από δύο χρόνια, μέσω της μείωσης των απωλειών ενέργειας στα απόνερα της προπέλας, βελτιώνοντας έτσι την απόδοση του καυσίμου. Η μείωση του κόστους των καυσίμων αποτελεί υψηλή προτεραιότητα για τους φορείς εκμετάλλευσης πλοίων. Με το _W&#228;rtsil&#228; EnergoFlow_, είναι δυνατόν να επιτευχθεί εξοικονόμηση καυσίμων έως και 10% μειώνοντας συνεπώς και τα λειτουργικά κόστη.
Φωτό: wartsila.com
ΠΗΓΗ

----------

